

Show HN: What do people think of webblygems – should it be continued? - mikeux
http://www.webblygems.com/

======
Gustomaximus
It's a nice looking site but I don't see how this is an efficient means of
getting information across. It seems a bit to broad to deliver useful
information. Given it's an unknown brand earning consumer trust will be hard.
Without specific articles it will be hard to gain organic traffic. And
generally its functions seem covered by a quick google search.

I cant see this taking off. That said I'm a sample of one so take my comment
with a pinch of salt.

